# Free GP care extended to age 7



## Brendan Burgess

Eventually will be extended to 12. 

€100 limit on excess for drug refunds scheme


----------



## Ndiddy

including age 7 or up to age 7?


----------



## circle

Gov.ie gives it as 6 and 7, so adding 2 years to the GP visit under 6 card. https://www.gov.ie/en/publication/2c63a-your-guide-to-budget-2022/


----------



## PebbleBeach2020

when does this come into effect? If your child is 6 years old, do they have free GP visits as of now, or does it only apply from 1st January 2022???


----------



## circle

Still no update on when this comes into effect. It would have to be negotiated with the GPs. 

Children currently lose the card when they turn 6, this will extend it until they turn 8.


----------



## qwerty5

Just got my letter today saying we're losing the free GP care on our daughters 6th birthday. Is there still no agreement?


----------



## arbitron

No agreement yet. Budget really just announced the intention to fund it.


----------



## Purple

The bribe that the GP's are being offered isn't big enough yet. They'll squeeze a bit more out of us, so that they end up even better off, then they'll agree to it.


----------

